# Forms for disability



## espforu (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are some rules on charging for completion of forms for disability? I do know providers do charge at times for this time.   

The fed register indicates charging for copies of Medical Records and the charges for, but what about charging for the doctors time to complete the form?  

I was  also looking to see if CPT has a appropriate code for this as there was no exam at the time of completing the form. What are your thoughts of 99080?

Thanks in advance! Kim


----------



## Biller385 (May 11, 2012)

I would use this code,too.

Cathy


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 11, 2012)

We use this code, but do not submit to the insurance. it is for internal tracking only. 
we charge $10.00 for the first form and $25.00 for multiple forms


----------



## espforu (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, but do you know if there is any federal guideline for charging this?


----------



## janialv@yahoo.com (Oct 13, 2014)

*Disability Form fees*

It is clear physician offices charge for filling out forms....are there any guidelines or regulations for these fees/forms? I am mainly concerned about state/disability forms.

Thanks,
janelly


----------

